# 50,000 ton tankers. 1950s-2000s



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Occasionally I see a products or chemical tanker berthed at the Seaview Wharf over on the eastern side of Wellington harbour. To me they look just like the 20,000 ton handy-sized tanker of old. When I found them in the Miramar Index I noted to my amazement that they are all ~50,000 tonners dwc. I thought I'd compare a modern 50,000 tonner's dimensions with a 50s-60s vesel of the same capacity. No wonder they look smaller. Their differences are very clear:

OCEAN NEPTUNE: 2005. 50346dwc. 30971grt. 189.0m-loa. 181.5m-lbp. 32.2m-beam. MV(15kn)

BRITISH QUEEN: 1959. 49967dwc. 32431grt. 231.6m-loa. 221.3m-lbp. 29.6m-beam. ST(15kn)


----------

